# Safe Route from Fairfax City to Washington DC



## herzeleid (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone know how to safely (and least distance) to get from Fairfax City (22030) center to DC? 

I've signed up for the Bike to Work Day on May 16 which I hope I'll be able to ride with a group that has done this before, but I would like to start commuting now if the route is safe.

Thanks.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

herzeleid said:


> Anyone know how to safely (and least distance) to get from Fairfax City (22030) center to DC?
> 
> I've signed up for the Bike to Work Day on May 16 which I hope I'll be able to ride with a group that has done this before, but I would like to start commuting now if the route is safe.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you got your work cut out for you..but

backtracking on fairfax county parkway trail to W&OD would probaby be 'safest', but not most direct.

I think the 7100 trail goes all the way down to springfield? never road it..so don't know.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

The 7100 trail does go all the way into kingstowne. if you can make it to 123, I think it would be Chain Bridge up there, it turns into Ox which can get you onto the FFX county pkwy. From there, its a bit of a challenge. My husband had a route he took from Alexandria into DC, but I don't know if off hand. Has to do with Commonwealth. 

Good luck. I sometimes work the Old Town stop...I'll let you know if I'll be there this year.


----------



## BouncingSoul33 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Safe-ish route*

I live in Burke and work down on 18th Street in northwest, and ride to work a few times a week. 
I ride on the road down to Wakefield park and jump on the Cross County Trail, and take it down to Woodburn road. I cut through the Fairfax Hospital parking lot and make a left onto Gallows Road, which I take down to the W&OD trail...from there you're good to go! 

The section on gallows is a little sketchy, but I usually leave around 6:15 and beat most of the traffic. There's also a fairly wide sidewalk/bike path, but its broken up by strip mall entrances.

All in all its a little over 20 miles, not too direct, but the safest route I've found. 
Here's the routeslip page: http://www.routeslip.com/routes/65190 

Hope that helps!


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Where in Fairfax City? Courthouse?

I commute from Fairfax Station to Bethesda, and once in the Fairfax City area I'll take Pickett (sidewalk for this stretch) down to the Millenium/Thaiss Park I think its called(bottom of Pickett before hitting ffx circle). From there you get the W&OD Fairfax Connector Trail and then Tapawingo Rd all the way to the W&OD.

From fairfax take old lee highway to old pickett and that drops you right by the park where you pick up the connector trail.


----------

